# Java Fern Trident height



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

What would be the typical height of Java Fern Trident in a low light tank using Excel?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

kperera said:


> What would be the typical height of Java Fern Trident in a low light tank using Excel?


Hi kperera,

Typically my 'Trident' grows about 5"-6" above the height of the hardscape it is attached to.


----------



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks!



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi kperera,
> 
> Typically my 'Trident' grows about 5"-6" above the height of the hardscape it is attached to.


----------



## chibikaie (Aug 2, 2012)

O.O

Are there any varieties of Java fern that grow bigger than that normally?

I'm just curious. I assumed I had trident. It has very wide, large leaves and not all of them are forked. I am pretty sure it got over 8" in height.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi chibikaie,

I have seen two types of Microsorum pteropus 'Trident' offered on the forums; the 'normal' size and an elongated version (sometimes called 'Super Trident') that has leaves up to 14" long. There are probably others in the hobby as well that are yet unidentified.


----------



## chibikaie (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow. I think I just had super mutant ferns, then. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there any dwarf variety of Microsorum pteropus that grows no longer than 4"?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi kperera,

I am not aware of a dwarf or 'mini' version of Microsorum pteropus but that does not mean that one does not exist.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

There's "thread-leaf" java fern or something-or-other that I've seen that's pretty small. My Windelov is smaller than my NLJF.


----------

